# Meal Prep - Pics and Discussion



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 19, 2021)

Ugh... I feel like the term "meal prep" is so pervasive that it's become like Karen in the cul de sac screeching about someone's shrubs, but, it's also readily recognized and I think a lot of folks do it to some degree or another.

For me, Sunday is NFL day. No not football, Need For Lunch.  

I'm not a hardcore meal prep guy by any means, but I do know that if I have stuff ready to go, I am far more likely to grab it in the wee hours when I'm putting together my lunch for the day. Lunch is generally the only meal I actively prep for. Sometimes I cook stuff, like maybe sear up a chicken breast, boil some eggs, cook some rice, etc. but more often than not, it' just getting things ready.

Here's where I started today:






Cheese is pretty straight forward...





The berries I just "wash" in cold water with a splash of white vinegar to kill any surface mold, dry and spread out in paper towel lined-containers:





The carrots and celery just get cut into sticks and then go into a deli container and are covered with cold water to keep them crisp:





The giant cucumber is from my sister in law's garden and there's no way my wife and I would eat all of it as is before losing some. And since I had aging garlic and an onion that needed to be used, I pulled together a quick pickling brine:











And that's it for this week. These items will supplement something more substantial, usually leftovers but sometimes salami, turkey, tuna, etc.

So, what about you folks? Do you prep stuff? How often? What stuff? Any tips?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah 'meal prep' sucks as a term. When I hear it I see a row of tupperware filled with boiled chicken breasts and already-over-cooked green beans destined for a grimy office microwave. Mainly I dislike how people take it to mean "eat the same thing every day."

I try to keep a few things on hand at all times and mix and match my meals. In my freezer:
- plain marinara
- georgian style beans
- japanese curry
- breaded chicken cutlets
- pre-portioned shredded pork
And pickled carrots in the fridge, along with one jar each of the sauce/beans/curry plus whatever fresh veg I'm into this month (kale lately). If I've run out of frozen pork and feeling lazy I'll fry a pound of uncased grocery store sausage and keep that in a jar as well.

I'm Italian American so making sauce all the time is a given. When I'm making curry or beans I start with a big hunk of pork, remove it, shred it, and freeze it in portions. Seems weird maybe, but some days I want curry with a fried chicken cutlet, other times with the pork added back in. The pork also works great in marinara if I don't feel like frying chicken and just want a one-pot meal.

I try to have something like kale, green peppers, green beans, etc that I can flash cook in the same pan while I let the chicken cutlet rest for five minutes. The pickled carrots are a life saver when I'm super lazy or have run out of fresh veg, and they last forever in the fridge. Since I need carrots for both the curry and the beans, I'll buy a 2lb bag, use a quarter of it for the recipe and quick pickle the rest. They go well with both of these particular styles of curry and beans, and they help me feel less bad about eating just fried chicken and rice when I'm in a funk.

I just cleared my phone so I don't have a ton of variation to share, but here's the general idea:




The more-effort version (I think I added pre-cooked sausage to the beans)





The low-effort version, which still beats the hell out of fast food.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 20, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> Yeah 'meal prep' sucks as a term. When I hear it I see a row of tupperware filled with boiled chicken breasts and already-over-cooked green beans destined for a grimy office microwave. Mainly I dislike how people take it to mean "eat the same thing every day."
> 
> I try to keep a few things on hand at all times and mix and match my meals. In my freezer:
> - plain marinara
> ...



I agreed whole heartedly on the "same thing every day" notion and beating the hell out of fast food. I frequently freeze single servings of left overs, or like you, have some ingredients ready for mix and match.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 20, 2021)

My meal prep evolves around meat. I either grill or smoke meat and have left overs which I turn into different things. I cannot eat the same thing over and over.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 20, 2021)

I was pretty deep into this before I thought to take a pic, but, today's lunch using stuff I got prepped yesterday along with leftover pork roast. Breakfast was yogurt and berries.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 20, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I was pretty deep into this before I thought to take a pic, but, today's lunch using stuff I got prepped yesterday along with leftover pork roast. Breakfast was yogurt and berries.



That's a cool little container. Where'd you get it? I've been looking for something like that for my daughter's lunches


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 20, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> That's a cool little container. Where'd you get it? I've been looking for something like that for my daughter's lunches



I think my wife picked it up at Bed Bath and Beyond.

Brand name is "portion perfect" and it is collapsible silicone so it can have a silicone odor but nothing terribly bad. It is pretty handy for keeping different items separated.


----------



## rstcso (Sep 20, 2021)

My wife and I have started doing a lot more "meal prep" on the weekends for the following week(s). I recently bought a VacMaster VP230 chamber vacuum sealer after using a FoodSaver for over 20 years. Never going back.

Some of the things we'll prepare are quiche, lasagna, lots of meatballs and sweet Italian sausage in red sauce, pork, chicken, hamburger patties, etc. We used to go through the daily battle of "I'm hungry". "What do you want?". "I don't know, what do you want?". After an hour of this, we'd end up getting some crap at a drive-thru. Now it's down to "I'm hungry". "What do you want?", then listing all the things in the freezer. Often we decide in the morning what dinner's going to be so it has time to thaw and we don't have to try to think at the end of the day.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 21, 2021)

rstcso said:


> My wife and I have started doing a lot more "meal prep" on the weekends for the following week(s). I recently bought a VacMaster VP230 chamber vacuum sealer after using a FoodSaver for over 20 years. Never going back.
> 
> Some of the things we'll prepare are quiche, lasagna, lots of meatballs and sweet Italian sausage in red sauce, pork, chicken, hamburger patties, etc. We used to go through the daily battle of "I'm hungry". "What do you want?". "I don't know, what do you want?". After an hour of this, we'd end up getting some crap at a drive-thru. Now it's down to "I'm hungry". "What do you want?", then listing all the things in the freezer. Often we decide in the morning what dinner's going to be so it has time to thaw and we don't have to try to think at the end of the day.



I hate that back and forth. The end result is almost always disappointing.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 22, 2021)

The only things I really prep ahead are things that are simply more efficient or cost effective to do in bulk; otherwise I prefer to leave things mostly as fresh and untouched as possible before using it. So off the top of my head, stuff like my potato oil (olive oil, rosemary, thyme, garlic), bruscetta oil (italian herbs, garlic), tare sauce, ham and bacon (I buy whole hams / slabs of bacon, slice it up and freeze in smaller portions), and whatever you call spiced / herbed minced meat mix that I freeze in kebab-style skewers (but could be in any shape or form). I've sometimes tried to do larger batches of duck confit as well but it never lasted long.

To me one of the main advantages of having a knife fetish and developing knife skills is that it vastly reduces prep time, thereby making it much easier to do all this meal prep stuff organically during the cooking process.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 22, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> The only things I really prep ahead are things that are simply more efficient or cost effective to do in bulk; otherwise I prefer to leave things mostly as fresh and untouched as possible before using it. So off the top of my head, stuff like my potato oil (olive oil, rosemary, thyme, garlic), bruscetta oil (italian herbs, garlic), tare sauce, ham and bacon (I buy whole hams / slabs of bacon, slice it up and freeze in smaller portions), and whatever you call spiced / herbed minced meat mix that I freeze in kebab-style skewers (but could be in any shape or form). I've sometimes tried to do larger batches of duck confit as well but it never lasted long.
> 
> To me one of the main advantages of having a knife fetish and developing knife skills is that it vastly reduces prep time, thereby making it much easier to do all this meal prep stuff organically during the cooking process.



I agree on the knife fetish and doing the work at meal time. I do the overwhelming majority of my cooking that way. But, "prepping" stuff for me is about stumbling out of the shower at 430am and needing to toss together a lunch. If I have better options prepped and ready, I'll take them. If I don't there's a good chance I'll opt for the, um, not better options.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 22, 2021)

Maybe a bit out of the box, but can't you put a small board and a petty at work and just bring the ingredients?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 22, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Maybe a bit out of the box, but can't you put a small board and a petty at work and just bring the ingredients?



That would be dicey. No pun intended. Sadly, personal knife use can be sensitive in the work environment. For sure, my pocket knives have done a fair bit of food prep at work but it's something that needs to be done on a limited basis.

But, it gives me something to do for an hour or so on a Sunday. I'd still be washing and storing them so the cutting is just another step.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 22, 2021)

my meal prep revolves around me meandering thru my neighborhood grocery store.

i have a tiny bamboo cutting board i bring to work. i cant stand soggy sandwiches, so i slice the veg at work.


----------



## OnionSlicer (Sep 22, 2021)

I pre-cut three or four different veggies into glass containers (carrots, celery, peppers, squash, tomatoes, brussel sprouts, etc), as well as a protein like roasted chicken breast, then sauté them in the morning and throw in a few eggs to make it a meal.




This makes it really easy to make a solid breakfast every morning, with at least half a pound of mixed veggies per person and lots of protein. Sometimes top it with cheese and herbs . I do this prep twice a week or so.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 26, 2021)

Mini frittata to freeze:






Garum Marsala spiced crispy garbanzo beans for snacking:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 24, 2021)

Gray, autumn day today. Dual tasked while I was raking leaves and petering about the house.

I'd pulled a chicken carcass (from breaking down whole birds) out of the freezer yesterday and today I rounded up stuff that needed to be used. Half an onion in the fridge, some wilting green onions, a couple spuds moving past prime, couple cans of cannellini beans from the dark corner of the cupboard, etc.

Very little meat but tons of flavor and still has protein.

128 ounces of cold-weather goodness for little effort and mostly in the background.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 31, 2021)

A quick berry compote that's very nice for yogurt and oats. The berries were getting old so I split it up into one container for the next couple days and the other for the freezer.

Then some simple roasted vegetables. I love having these to supplement lunch, especially on these ever cooling days.


----------



## adam_Cullen (Nov 2, 2021)

Anyone ever make a few okonomiyakis and had them throughout the week?? I've made them a few times but they never quite taste the same towards the end of the week.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 2, 2021)

adam_Cullen said:


> Anyone ever make a few okonomiyakis and had them throughout the week?? I've made them a few times but they never quite taste the same towards the end of the week.



I have not. Did you just make the pancake and then top them as you used them?

Maybe @DitmasPork has some insight...???


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 2, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have not. Did you just make the pancake and then top them as you used them?
> 
> Maybe @DitmasPork has some insight...???


@adam_Cullen How are you reheating them; how many days later? Better fresh, but reheated (without garnish) in an oven works for me.


----------



## adam_Cullen (Nov 2, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> @adam_Cullen How are you reheating them; how many days later? Better fresh, but reheated (without garnish) in an oven works for me.



Microwave to save time mostly and roughly 4-5 days (3 meals ahead to get through the week). I opted for prepping the parts separately, and storing in fridge.. but it takes a a decent amount of space that way. I'll use oven next time!

I'm attempting a stricter diet getting back into shape and thought of these guys as a potential post workout meal, but speed and freshness was always a factor.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 2, 2021)

adam_Cullen said:


> Microwave to save time mostly and roughly 4-5 days (3 meals ahead to get through the week). I opted for prepping the parts separately, and storing in fridge.. but it takes a a decent amount of space that way. I'll use oven next time!
> 
> I'm attempting a stricter diet getting back into shape and thought of these guys as a potential post workout meal, but speed and freshness was always a factor.



Let us know your progress and if you find other things to keep on hand as well.

Maybe those muffin tin fritatas I posted above would be a good post-workout option? About a minute in the microwave and you're good to go.


----------



## chefwp (Nov 2, 2021)

I made some red sauce this weekend, froze some off for a dinner meal, could be pasta and meatballs, italian sausage, or pizza night. But I held some back to just have in the fridge for lunches. Today I grated a small block of processed mozzarella <not fresh> and sauteed some onion and red pepper, once they had color I added some balsamic and reduced to au sec. Add some thick slices of sourdough or whatever hearty loaf is on-hand, and some pepperoni <optional, if I don't have it on-hand, oh well>, and I've got the makings for 'toaster oven quick pizzas." And I have enough toppings processed to do that a few times. Once it comes out of the toaster I hit it with some crushed red pepper flakes and some Za'atar for the win.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 2, 2021)

adam_Cullen said:


> Microwave to save time mostly and roughly 4-5 days (3 meals ahead to get through the week). I opted for prepping the parts separately, and storing in fridge.. but it takes a a decent amount of space that way. I'll use oven next time!
> 
> I'm attempting a stricter diet getting back into shape and thought of these guys as a potential post workout meal, but speed and freshness was always a factor.


Ah, TBH I’ve never liked microwaving flour products, seems to affect texture. Admittedly, I’ve never owned a microwave, only using them at my parent’s house.
Try giving the oven a go if you have the time. Interested in hearing your observations. Good luck!


----------



## adam_Cullen (Nov 2, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Let us know your progress and if you find other things to keep on hand as well.
> 
> Maybe those muffin tin fritatas I posted above would be a good post-workout option? About a minute in the microwave and you're good to go.





DitmasPork said:


> Ah, TBH I’ve never liked microwaving flour products, seems to affect texture. Admittedly, I’ve never owned a microwave, only using them at my parent’s house.
> Try giving the oven a go if you have the time. Interested in hearing your observations. Good luck!



I'll keep ya posted, and will definitely check out those muffin tin fritata. I appreciate it!


----------



## dgman (Nov 15, 2021)

Having fun with the Ajikiri (105 Deba), it makes filleting small fishes so much easier..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 2, 2022)

Another fridge sweep, another prep stuff for the freezer day. Simple stuff.






The roasted veggies were a no brainer (here pre-cooked)





I really wasn't sure what I was going to do with the tomato and left over jalapeno. So made some kinda salsa type thing. I think tomorrow I'll fry up some corn tortillas I have. Turned out pretty tasty actually.





I hope @M1k3 approves of my labeling.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 2, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Another fridge sweep, another prep stuff for the freezer day. Simple stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 'Spaise nuts'?


----------

